# Solved: Bad_system_config_info



## Henrygar (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi,

I've had this computer built in March, and usually when I start up my PC, I only see the Windows logo come up for a few seconds on start up,
But yesterday when I turned on my computer, the logo stayed for about 30 seconds and a blue screen came up stating:

'A Problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer, If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup options, and then select safe mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x00000074...

Collecting data for crash dump...'

I have 2 x 2GB sticks of RAM, and after reading the blue screen I tried running the computer using one stick of RAM only to see if any of the RAM were broken. But that did not solve the issue.

Now every time I boot up my computer it comes up with 2 options:

Start System Startup repair (recommended)

or...

Start Windows normally. (Which if chosen, leads the the 30 seconds on the windows logo, and blue screen with the same error, leading back to the same screen with the 2 options.)
Safe mode did not work either.

After using the Startup repair it says:

Startup repair cannot repair this computer automatically. > Send information/ Don't send. 
I have sent the information, but I highly doubt that will fix the computer in the mean time.
I have also tried a system update restore, but that doesn't seem to work.

Has anybody come across this problem before?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

This kind of error is usually associated with defective RAM; but, not every problem fits neatly into that kind of categorization. It could be also a driver, registry or other hardware problem. Have you changed any hardware or lately? Have you updated drivers recently?

It could be a bad memory slot. Try each memory stick in each slot. In other words, try stick one in slot one then in slot two. Repeat the process with stick two. Try a different video card if you have one. Remove any add-in cards. Let us know your result.

What version of Windows are you running?

Is HP Updates installed on your system (for printers, scanners, etc.)? HP Updates installs itself with your HP drivers by default, unless you choose Custom Installation and manually exclude it. HP Updates frequently breaks things so, personally, I always do custom installations of HP drivers and always exclude it along with a few other pieces of garbage HP likes to put on my computers, like Customer Participation, HP Odometer, etc. But, I digress.


----------



## Henrygar (Apr 25, 2011)

Update: I haven't found much time around work to spend on my computer. But I've tried all the combinations in which you could use with the RAM slots, and the same blue screen pops up.

Is it possible that the Harddrive could be the cause of this problem? Unless all 4 RAM slots are faulty?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

That was going to be my next suggestion. Determine the manufacturer of your disk. Download their testing utility, the one that runs from a bootable CD and run the long/extensive test of the drive.


----------



## Henrygar (Apr 25, 2011)

Got a bit of a problem.
I found a Diagnostic tool for the hard drive, I put it onto a disc, and tried to run it on the Desktop. But the blue screen comes up still.
I don't know if I've mentioned this though, but the computer doesn't even get past the log in stage...

So I'm guessing I need to take these files and create a bootable CD on the PC I'm currently using.

I'll write back after I'm done.


----------



## Henrygar (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply,
But I can confirm that the Hard drive is the problem.
There were no options to repair that I could find from the Samsung Estool, or the Ultimate Boot CD.
I will have to call up Ebuyer tomorrow for a replacemen.

Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Henrygar (Apr 25, 2011)

Replacement has been installed.
Problem solved!

Thanks for all the help.


----------

